# 2011 Rick Seevers Memorial Crappie Tournament - Only 10 spots left!



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

CLICK HERE TO REGISTER​ 
OGF is proud to announce the 2nd Annual Rick Seevers Memorial Crappie Tournament registration is LIVE!​ 
We'll be at *Delaware Lake on Saturday, April 30th* and once again the notorious Misfit drain plug will be presented to the winners (along with a fat paycheck!) to honor Rick, and carry on the memories we've shared with him as a friend, moderator, and fisherman.​ 
Microspoons and Land Big Fish are back as event sponsors, as well as Rob's Guide Service to provide participants with door prizes and your morning coffee.​ 
Registration is limited to 60 teams, and this event always fills QUICK we suggest you register ASAP before it fills.​ 
Click HERE to register and read the rules, and keep an eye on the thread in The Lounge for up to date roster additions and announcements. Good luck, happy registering and we will see you in April!!!!​


----------



## jetfan5 (Mar 7, 2011)

the click here button will not take to the registration page.


----------



## jetfan5 (Mar 7, 2011)

help I want to register but the page won't come up


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

woops didnt realize it was broke...try again or hit it here http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/crappie2011pp.htm


----------



## muzzymaster (Mar 26, 2011)

how do i see who all is in the tournament i just signed up thanks


----------



## puterdude (Jan 27, 2006)

Go to the lounge & view the thread posted there about it,it's at the top pf the forum.


----------



## dane_loeffler (Mar 16, 2011)

how many spots are left?


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Only 2 now..you guys are team 59. Good luck!


----------



## johndeeregreen81 (Mar 16, 2009)

I dont know if we entered in time, but hope 2 c everyone there and have some fun. this is our first time fishing in this tourny.


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

60. Derik Sternberg/ Troy Hanny - Team - NO BIG FISH

Good luck guys!!

ONLY 1 SPOT LEFT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Officially postponed...

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?p=1203966#post1203966


----------

